# Alexander Nevsky Prokofiev - Instrumental Only



## arcarga (Jul 27, 2017)

Good afternoon, does anyone know where can I buy a recording of this masterpiece but without choir and soloists?

Is for educational purpose.

Thanks in advance,
Armando


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I seriously doubt that there are any.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

As one should know , Prokofiev arranged the music of the film score as the _cantat_a, Alexander Nevsky, Op. 78, for _mezzo-soprano, chorus, and orchestra_ so I doubt it very much


----------

